# mad



## Tiredofgraves (Apr 12, 2013)

Went, to the surgeon today.......he said he wouldn't do the surgery because my thyroid is way to big and is not comfortable with doing it......he was a general surgeon...going for a second opinion with a ENT......the general surgeon was rude n I wasn't comfortable with him he seems, that he didn't know what he was doing n I didn't like that....he didn't even ask me, questions n I didn't even get to ask him none......it was quick n fast...Smdh


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

Oh do I know the feeling. I waited 18 months for the GED to calm down to have eye surgery. Then I'm told "your not a candidate cause your on Methimozole or still have a thyroid".

But!!!!!!!!!!!! Only a good surgeon would turn you down at this point and here's why. If your thyroid is enlarged it makes surgery more difficult. Also with "Graves" there is a risk of Death due to a "Thyroid Storm". Optimal would be for your Free T3 and Free T4 to be within normal range. Also, so important for the antibodies to be calm as to not develope GED. Before any surgeries. Surgery can release hormones stored in your thyroid and activate the antibodies.

I was mad like you about my eye surgery. Actually, I was devistated and sobbing in tears. Saw the surgeon 6 weeks later and she took measurements again and said, "lets talk about eye muscle surgery".

Graves is not easy. We are here for you. I know its hard, but you have to be patient.


----------



## Tiredofgraves (Apr 12, 2013)

I already have GED already from the graves disease....I was, sobbing in tears as I walked out the office...my levels are not calming down n I been on the, meds since 2011...Idk what else to do.....I'm so frustrated n tired of, being sick....I just cant live like this no more


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

Re read some of your posts. You have 3 children who are dependant on you for Love and Support. Your children need their mom to be strong and be there for them. And they grow up so quickly. Life is precious.

I could not locate your labs. Could you post them with ranges. Also saw you are on Methimozole 10 mg 2x daily. Is this correct. How long have you been on this dose? I know for me it took extra nutritional (suppliments) intake before the Methimozole did a darn thing.

Please post your labs with ranges and MMI dosage. 
Do you take the MMI at the same time every day?
Describe exactly what's going on with your eyes and what you have done so far.


----------



## Tiredofgraves (Apr 12, 2013)

As of, April here are my labs 
Tsh low <0.01 
T3 free high 6.2 range 2.3-4.2
T4 free normal 1.1 range 0.8-1.8
I take my meds everyday at the same time....never missed a dosage ....the problems with my, eyes is that they bulge out, very red, they hurt when I'm, outside, they causing me headaches...I tried eye drops that's it


----------



## Tiredofgraves (Apr 12, 2013)

I been on these meds since 2011


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

Okay. I'm not great on the labs but I think there's possibly a conversion problem. Are you on any type of hormone birth control? Others here can help with labs better than I.

According to my research and personal experience MMI has a short life 6 to 8 hours. Ask your Dr if they would be open to you dosing 3 times per day until your levels AND antibodies come into range.

Graves causes nutritional deficiences. Ask your Dr about taking Selenium 800 mg per day along with Magnesum Citrate 800 mg per day or more, Evening Primrose Oil. Have you had your Vitamin D tested and B12. Those are important too. Because of the sweats Graves patients are also deficient in Potassium prescription strength prescribed by your Dr. Are you taking a multi vitamin? The stress formulated ones loaded with B's helped me the most.

If your Dr is not open to you being in charge of your care find one that is, that can think out of the box. So to say.

The eyes for me have been the worst. On this forum do a search for Allopurinol. I have posted links and info. I swear its a miracle, put my eyes cold in 6 weeks. Make sure you use drops that do not contain preservatives or or are for eliminating red eye. "Blink" does contain a preservative but it evaporates when it comes into contact with air. "Refresh" and "Genteal" are also good. I smear vasoline around my eye lids and that helps bunches. I kept tea bags in a cup of tea in the fridge and put those on my eyes. Also Freeze grapes. They roll around on your eye lids reducing the swelling without the pain of being too cold. Andros on here says ice packs. I did that too. Find an pthomologist that's also an MD to monitor your condition. Optricians are worthless for GED unless you only need a quick pair of glasses.

Phew.........so ............ I would talk to your Doc about the dose adjustments and suppliments. Find an ENT surgeon that maybe specializes in TT or that's done more than a few. Maybe a blessing in disguise that this general surgeon turned you down.


----------



## Tiredofgraves (Apr 12, 2013)

Um....I'm not on no birth control pills cause I got my tubes tided 3 years ago....I never got my b12 out any other test done......I'm going to check into that when I go back to see her on the 10......also I'm going to ask her about the meds too.....
I'm, going to try that n see if the swelling will go down in my eyes....I'm starting to think that it was a blessing that he did turn me down cause I don't think it would of worked out until my levels are under control....I don't want nothing to happen to me while going through surgery.........
Going to have,a second opinion with another surgeon that's a ENT n see what he says 
Wish me luck


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

Try checking for surgeons on this site: http://www.endocrinesurgery.org/membership/findmember.html
Depending on your area, you may need to drive a bit to find someone with thyroid experience, and you definitely need someone with thyroid and/or parathyroid experience. I traveled 2.5 hours to have my surgery because I researched the closest surgeon to me from that list (chief surgeon, endocrine surgical oncology at a teaching hospital) and found out that he was very experienced with thyroidectomies.


----------



## Tiredofgraves (Apr 12, 2013)

Thank you storm finch


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Have they ever offered you Propranolol? I would say your high FT-3 and low FT-4 on the methimizole would indicate you need some Propranolol. It lowers your FT-3.

As far as the general surgeon - be thankful he was honest and admitted his discomfort in performing your TT. He sounds like a very insensitive guy - most surgeon's are not so good talking with people - I think it's an EGO issue.

Look for a general surgeon or a ENT that does 4-5 TT's a week. If yours is that big I would especially want someone who does many and frequently.


----------



## Tiredofgraves (Apr 12, 2013)

No my endo never changed my meds even though my levels ate the way they are....plus,I am thankful that he didn't do it, that he was honest about it....I'm just, frustrated with all this.....but I, am, going to, have a second opinion very soon just things take time


----------



## next2normal (Apr 10, 2013)

I saw an ENT surgeon before I found my specific endocrine surgeon. I HATED the ENT. He made me feel rotten, didn't explain anything, and more or less said, "you don't have cancer. I can't help you." With the help of my endocrinologist, I met with an experienced endocrine surgeon who does nothing but thyroids who was very nice and very knowledgeable. Keep searching until you find someone you are comfortable with!


----------



## Tiredofgraves (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm, still searching I went back to my primary doctor so she can refer me to another surgeon...just waiting for insurance company to approve it so I can see him.....find out tomorrow....I hope the insurance approves this second opinion but I think they will


----------

